# Illegal or not?



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I have streams around ne that are flies only. Not wanting to run out and buy a fly rod and reel and everything can I get away with using my spinning reel and a casting bobber to drift flies? I know its not how your suppose to fish flies but I seen nothing saying its illegal in the book. It just says flies only.
Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

That would be perfectly legal


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought so but wanted to me sure thanks

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

